# My Newest, Perhaps Most [email protected]#%^ Crazy Idea To Date



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

So, I issuing myself a personal challenge for down the road, when I am a more skilled little prop builder. . . But at some point, I want to build a Haunt built around the Skeksis of the Dark Crystal. I'm thinking plywood cut out of their castle and some of the grizzliest looking characters I've seen in a movie (maybe even a Gelfling victim. . . thinking a scene with the made with the Evil Skeksis Scientist. . . Yes, mmmmm, essence of Gelfling. . . Lol).

I know with my skill level, this would be a bit ambitious to take on right this second, as I'm still building a knowledge base. However, this a concept I would love to adapt into a yard haunt in the future!


----------

